# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  هل إزالة النجاسة من البدن أو الثياب فرض مطلقا أم في حالة الصلاة فقط ؟؟

## مجدي فياض

هل إزالة النجاسة من البدن أو الثياب فرض مطلقا أم في حالة الصلاة فقط ؟؟

قال ابن حزم في المحلى 3 /203 في معرض كامه على أنه لا بد من الصلاة بثياب طاهرة وجسد طاهر :

" ولا يختلف اثنان في أنه لا يحرج من في بدنه شيء واجب اجتنابه وفي ثيابه أو في مقعده في الصلاة وإنما الكلام هل ذلك مباح في الصلاة أم لا فإذا خرجت الصلاة بالإجماع المتيقن لم يبق حيث تستعمل أوامر الله تعالى ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلا للصلاة فهذا فرض فيها وبالله تعالى التوفيق"

وذكر الطحاوي وهو حنفي في شرح معاني الآثار 1 /49 في معرض رده على القائلين بطهارة المني :

" وقد رأينا الثياب النجسة بالغائط  والبول والدم لا بأس بالنوم فيها ولا تجوز الصلاة فيها فقد يجوز أن يكون المني كذلك وإنما يكون هذا الحديث حجة علينا لو كنا نقول لا يصلح النوم في الثوب النجس " 

وظاهر قول هذين الإمامين أن إزالة النجاسة فرض في حالة الصلاة فقط وخصوصا كلام ابن حزم إذ ظاهره عدم الخلاف في ذلك 

لكن ذكر الشوكاني في نيل الأوطار 1 /114, 115 : 

"والحديث يدل على وجوب الاستنزاه من البول مطلقا من غير تقييد بحال الصلاة وإليه ذهب أبو حنيفة  وهو الحق لكن غير مقيد بما ذكره من استثناء مقدار الدرهم  فإنه تخصيص بغير مخصص وقال مالك إزالته وقت الصلاة ليست بفرض واعتذر له عن الحديث بأن صاحب القبر إنما عذب لأنه كان يترك البول يسيل عليه فيصلي بغير طهور لأن الوضوء لا يصح مع وجوده وهو تقييد لم يدل عليه دليل وقد أمر الله بتطهير الثياب ولم يقيده بحالة مخصوصة "

فظاهر كلام الشوكاني أن أبا حنيفة يرى وجوب إزالة النجاسة مطلقا بدون التقييد بحالة الصلاة وهو ظاهر الآية " وثيابك فطهر" وكذلك النصوص الواردة لم تقيد ذلك بالصلاة وأن الشوكاني يؤيد قول أبي حنيفة هذا 

فهل فعلا ثبت القول عن أبي حنيفة بذلك – مع اعتبار أن ظاهر النصوص تؤيده - وفي أي الكتب ذكر ذلك فأنا لم أعثر على نص عنه يدل على ذلك ؟؟  فأين نجد قول أبي حنيفة هذا ؟؟

والعجيب أن الطحاوي وهو حنفي ويدافع عن مذهب الحنفية في نجاسة المني يذكر هذا الاستدلال  !!

ويعود السؤال : هل إزالة النجاسة من البدن أو الثياب فرض مطلقا أم في حالة الصلاة فقط ؟؟


وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## حمد

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=1047

----------


## مجدي فياض

بارك الله فيك أخي حمد على مشاركتك

لكن لم أجد جوابا شافيا لسؤالي  في ذلك الرابط !!

أنا أعلم أن ظاهر نصوص الشرع توجب إزالة النجاسة مطلقا كما نصر ذلك الشوكاني ونسبه لأبي حنيفة 

لكن احتجاج الطحاوي الحنفي على نجاسة المني بأنه لا يشترط إزالة النجاسة إلا للصلاة أمر عجيب وهو حنفي المذهب !! وخصوصا أن ابن حزم قال: " لا يختلف اثنان ..." وابن حزم معلوم بسعة اطلاعه في نقل الأقوال

فهل صح نسبة ذلك القول لأبي حنيفة وفي أي الكتب ؟؟ وهل هناك من وافقه على ذلك من المتقدمين ؟؟؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

كلام الشوكاني واضح البطلان، فلا أدري كيف اقتنعت بقوله؟
والقول بأن ظواهر النصوص تفيد ذلك قول بعيد عن الصواب.
وابن حزم من أصعب العلماء في حكاية الإجماع، فكيف إذا قال (لا يختلف اثنان)؟
ولا أظن ما نقله الشوكاني عن أبي حنيفة إلا وهما، أو قولا شاذا في المذهب.

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

بارك الله فيكم
هل يمكن أن يقال هنا إذا عظم الوازع الطبعي ضعف الوازع الشرعي فلا يقال بالوجوب ؟؟

----------


## مجدي فياض

بارك الله فيك أخانا الفاضل أبا مالك 
أوافقك تماما أن ابن حزم من أصعب العلماء في حكاية الإجماع، فكيف إذا قال (لا يختلف اثنان ) 
كما أن احتمالية نسبة الوهم للشوكاني في نسبة ذلك الموضوع لأبي حنيفة واردة  
ومما يؤكد ذلك الاحتمال  احتجاج الطحاوي وهو حنفي على أنه لا يجب إزالة النجاسة إلا في حالة الصلاة ولكن احتمال قائم ليس بيقين

لكن بالنسبة لظواهر نصوص الشرع  فالواضح أنها مطلقة وليست مقيدة ولا أظن أن هذا الفهم بعيد عن الصواب حتى لو كان ليس هو الراجح
فقول الله تعالى " وثيابك فطهر " إن استدللنا به على أن المراد النجاسة الحسية لا المعنوية فأين الدليل على تقييد ذلك بالصلاة بل كما وجدت نجاسة أمرنا بتطهيرها 
وكذلك حديث الاستنزاه من البول أين في ذلك الحديث أن ذلك حال الصلاة فقط ؟!

ولعلك لو راجعت الرابط الذي ذكره أخونا حمد لو وجدت من يقول بظاهر كلام الشوكاني وإن كان المسائل التي نوقشت فيه قد تكون بعيدة عن موضوعنا الأصلي

فهل تجد صارفا أخي الفاضل لظواهر هذه النصوص ؟؟

بارك الله فيك

وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## حمد

أخي مجدي ،
الذي وصلتُ إليه أنّ تطهير الثياب مأمور به في كل وقت ؛ لظاهر قوله تعالى : ((وثيابك فطهر)) .
لكن في وقت الصلاة آكد ؛ لحديث النعلين .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله يا أخي الكريم

سأتنزل معك في مناقشة الأدلة؛ وإن كنت لا أقول ببعض ما سيأتي، ولكنه من باب المعارضة:
قوله تعالى: {وثيابك فطهر}
أولا: الظاهر من الخطاب أنه للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولا يقال إن الخطاب للنبي خطاب لأمته؛ لأن السياق كله خطاب للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فيحتاج في تخصيص هذا الجزء فقط إلى دليل.
ثانيا: ظاهر اللفظ وجوب التطهير مطلقا، ولا يشترط في ذلك أن يكون فيها نجاسة، فلم يقل: (طهر ثيابك إذا أصابتها نجاسة)، فيلزم من يقول بالظاهر أن يوجب تطهير الثياب مطلقا، سواء أصابتها نجاسة، أو أصابها تراب، أو أصابها غبار، أو أصابها كل ما يجري في عرف الناس التطهر منه، ومن المعلوم أن العرف لا يطهر الثياب من النجاسات فقط.
ثالثا: سياق الكلام يدل على أن المراد التطهر للصلاة؛ لأنه قد سبق ذلك بقوله {وربك فكبر} ومن المعلوم أن التكبير لا يجب إلا في الصلاة، فيلزم من يوجب التطهر مطلقا أن يوجب التكبير مطلقا، فإن خصص الأولى بالصلاة خصص الثانية بالصلاة ولا فرق.
رابعا: قوله تعالى {وثيابك فطهر} قد اختلف فيه أهل التفسير، فأكثر المفسرين من السلف على أن معناه تطهر من الذنوب وتجنب الإثم، والقول الآخر للسلف أن معناه: خالف المشركين لأنهم كانوا لا يتطهرون.
فإذا قلنا بالقول الأول فلا دلالة في الآية على المراد، وإذا قلنا بالقول الثاني فالمخالفة حاصلة بالتطهر للصلاة، لا سيما ولا يُعرف عن أحد ممن قال بهذا القول أنه أوجب التطهر مطلقا.

وأما حديث الاستنزاه من البول فظاهره وعيد شديد جدا، فإذا قلنا إن هذا الوعيد شامل لحالة الصلاة وغير حالة الصلاة فقد خالفنا الإجماع؛ لأنه لا نزاع أن البون شاسع بينهما.
وأيضا فإن هذا الحديث واقعة عين لا يلزم منها العموم، وحتى إن قلنا بالعموم، فلا يلزم من العموم في الأشخاص العموم في الأحوال؛ لأن عدم الاستنزاه من البول وقت الصلاة كاف في وقوع هذا العذاب.

وأما ما يدل على خلاف هذه الظواهر فكثير:
- من ذلك خلع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نعله في الصلاة.
- ومن ذلك قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( إذا جاء أحدكم المسجد فليقلب نعله ... ) فعلق إزالة النجسة بالمجيء إلى المسجد، ولو كان واجبا مطلقا لوجب قبل ذلك.
- ومن ذلك حديث ( فليغسل يده قبل أن يدخلها في وضوئه ) فعلق غسلها على إرداة الوضوء.
- ومن ذلك حديث ( لا يقومن أحدكم إلى الصلاة وبه أذى ) يعني البول والغائط، فقيد ذلك بالقيام للصلاة.

ويضاف إلى ذلك أنه لا يخلو الناس رجالا ونساء من الإصابة ببول الصبيان، ومن المعلوم أن إزالة ذلك لو كان واجبا على الفور لجاء فيه البيان واضحا، لا سيما والقول بالوجوب لا يعرف عن أهل العلم المشهورين.

----------


## علي الفضلي

قال العلامة ابن الملقن في " الإعلام بفوائد عمدة الأحكام "
في فوائد حديث ابن عباس – رضي الله عنهما – في القبرين اللذين يعذبان ج1 ص 546 :
[ يؤخذ منه التنزه عن النجاسات كما سلف فيجب إزالتها ، لوقوع التعذيب بسبب تركها ، وهي حجة على من جعلها سنة ، إلا إنْ تأوله بأنه ترك التنزه عمدا أو استخفافا وتهاونا ، وقد قال ابن القصار المالكي : إن متعمد ترك التنزه بغير عذر ولا تأويل مذموم ].

----------


## مجدي فياض

أخي الفاضل :
اسمح لي أخي الفاضل أن أناقشك مناقشة هادئة هادفة بغض النظر عن الراجح في هذه المسئلة :

 1- قولك أخي الفاضل : " الظاهر من الخطاب أنه للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولا يقال إن الخطاب للنبي خطاب لأمته؛ لأن السياق كله خطاب للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فيحتاج في تخصيص هذا الجزء فقط إلى دليل" 
كلام صحيح جدا في نظري ويؤيد قولك هذا أن سورتي المزمل والمدثر من أوائل السور التي نزلت والخطاب فيهما متعرض لشخص النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وحده لأنه أمر بقيام الليل والإنذار إلى آخر الأوامر 

فعلى هذا هل ترى أخي الفاضل أنه لا يصح الاستدلال بهذه الآية البتة على وجوب تطهير الثياب لمن عداه من المؤمنين لكون الآيات والسياق خاص بالنبي أم يقال أن العلة هنا هو تطهير بدن المصلي فيعم المؤمنين كلهم أيضا ؟؟

2- قولك أخي الفاضل : " ظاهر اللفظ وجوب التطهير مطلقا، ولا يشترط في ذلك أن يكون فيها نجاسة، فلم يقل: (طهر ثيابك إذا أصابتها نجاسة)، فيلزم من يقول بالظاهر أن يوجب تطهير الثياب مطلقا، سواء أصابتها نجاسة، أو أصابها تراب، أو أصابها غبار، " 
لا أسلم لك بهذا الظاهر لأن عرف الشرع هو التطهير من النجاسة والأولى حمل الكلام على معهود الشرع وعرفه كما أنه هل يقال لغة لمن أزال التراب عن ثوبه أو أزال طعاما علق بثوبه أنه يقال طهر ثوبه - أنا أسأل فقط - ؟!

3- قولك أخي الفاضل: " سياق الكلام يدل على أن المراد التطهر للصلاة؛ لأنه قد سبق ذلك بقوله {وربك فكبر} ومن المعلوم أن التكبير لا يجب إلا في الصلاة، " 
كيف ذلك ؟؟ هل تكبير الله وتعظيمه لا يكون إلا في الصلاة ؟؟ قال الله تعالى : " ولتكبروا الله على ما هداكم " وقال تعالى " وكبره تكبيرا " وهل المراد تكبيرة الإحرام أم تكبيرات الانتقال ؟؟ 
وقولك : "فيلزم من يوجب التطهر مطلقا أن يوجب التكبير مطلقا،  " لا يلزم هذا لأن الأمر المطلق لا يقتضي التكرار فإن قلت فلم تكرر تطهير الثياب أقول لك أنا لم أكرر تطهير الثياب بل أطهرها مرة واحدة لأن الأمر المطلق لا يقتضي التكرار لكن كلما وجدت نجاسة أمرت بتطهيرها مرة واحدة - سواء قلنا ذلك واجب مطلقا أم للصلاة فقط- 

4- نعم أخي الفاضل الآية مختلف في تفسيرها وهذا الكلام طبعا مبني على أن المراد التطهر من النجاسة الحسية وهو الظاهر ولقوله تعالى قبل ذلك " والرجز فاهجر " وإلا لكان تكرارا وإن كان هناك من أهل التفسير من حملها على التطهير من الذنوب والآثام
5- قولك أخي الفاضل : وأما حديث الاستنزاه من البول فظاهره وعيد شديد جدا، فإذا قلنا إن هذا الوعيد شامل لحالة الصلاة وغير حالة الصلاة فقد خالفنا الإجماع؛  " 

هذا استدلال بمحل النزاع فالمخالف لا يسلم بأنه هناك إجماع في المسئلة حتى تلزمه بمخالفته للإجماع - بغض النظر هل ثبت الإجماع حقا في هذه المسئلة أم لم يثبت لرواية أبي حنيفة التي نقلها الشوكاني - وبغض النظر ما الراجح في هذه المسئلة


6- قولك أن ما يدل على أنه هناك نصوص خلاف هذا الظاهر هو : "من ذلك خلع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نعله في الصلاة."
أقول لك أخي الفاضل سياق الحديث يأبى هذا الاستدلال تماما لأن النبي لم يكن يعلم أنه كانت نجاسة حتى أخبره جبريل فلا حجة في ذلك

7- قولك أخي الفاضل : ومن ذلك قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( إذا جاء أحدكم المسجد فليقلب نعله ... ) فعلق إزالة النجسة بالمجيء إلى المسجد، ولو كان واجبا مطلقا لوجب قبل ذلك "
أقول هذا ورد في نفس حديث خلع النبي لنعليه بعد إتمامه للصلاة وأنكر عى الصحابة خلع نعالهم وأقول هذا الاستدلال يصلح بأن يقال لا يجب التحري لإزالة النجاسة إلا عند الصلاة وهو استدلال قوي بلا شك لكن ليس فيه أنه لو علم أنه هناك نجاسة قبل الصلاة أنه لا يلزمه إزالتها ففرق بين الاستدلالين

8- قولك أخي الفاضل : " ومن ذلك حديث ( فليغسل يده قبل أن يدخلها في وضوئه ) فعلق غسلها على إرداة الوضوء" أين ذلك أنه كان لنجاسة في يده ومعلوم الخلاف الكبير في مسئلة غسل اليدين هذه هل هو تعبدي أم معقول المعنى لإزالة النجاسة فلا حجة في هذا على المخالف 

9- قولك أخي الفاضل : "ومن ذلك حديث ( لا يقومن أحدكم إلى الصلاة وبه أذى ) يعني البول والغائط، فقيد ذلك بالقيام للصلاة." 
هل المراد عين البول والغائط في جسده أم المراد أنه لا يدخل الصلاة وهو يريد أن يتبول أو يتغوط , الذي أفهمه والله أعلم أنه بمعنى حديث " لا صلاة بحضرة طعام ولا هو يدافع الأخبثين "

10- أخي الفاضل لعلي قد أطلت عليك في المناقشة لكن أحسن بي الظن أني أبحث عن الحق ولا أريد الجدال من أجل الجدال وإن كان هناك ثمة خطأ في أي اعتراض اعترضته على كلامك فنبهني له مشكورا

----------


## أبو هارون الجزائري

هناك من رأى صحة الصلاة في الثوب النجس وهو قول مشهور عند المالكية وهي من المسائل التي خالفوا فيها الجمهور.
زيادة فائدة: 

تحقيق : في حكم الصلاة مع النجاسة : 
ـ بينا في حكم النجاسة أن إزالتها واجبة مع الذكر والقدرة، وهو أحد قولين في المذهب (المالكي). والقول الآخر يقول : إن إزالة النجاسة سنة، فلننقل بعضا من أدلة كلا القولين، ثم نسوق ما اعتمده صاحب " حاشية الصفتي على شرح العشماوية "، وصاحب " الفواكه الدواني " : 
1 ـ من أدلة القائلين بالوجوب :
قوله تعالى : " وثبابك فطهر " سورة المدثر، قالوا : والمراد الصلاة، للإجماع على عدم الوجوب في غيرها.
ـ وحديث خولة بنت يسار قالت : يا رسول الله ، ليس لي إلا ثوب واحد، وأنا أحيض فيه، فقال : "فإذا طهرت فاغسلي موضع الدم، ثم صلي فيه " [رواه أحمد 2/364 وأبو داود رقم (365)]
ـ وحديث الأمر بغسل المذي (وقد ذكرته في باب شروط الصلاة، وفي نواقض الوضوء).
ـ ولما ورد من تعذيب من لم يتنزه من البول في القبر.
ـ وسأل رجل النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  : أصلي في الثوب الذي آتي فيه أهلي؟ قال : نعم، إلا أن ترى فيه شيئا فاغسله " [روه أحمد 97/5، وابن ماجه رقم (540)]
2 ـ من أدلة القائلين بالسنة: 
ـ حديث عبد الله بن مسعود في قصة المشركين مع النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ، ووضعهم سلى الجزور على ظهره وهو ساجد لا يرفع رأسه. [رواه مسلم 1418/3]
ـ وحديث أبي سعيد الخدري، ,أنس، وابن عباس، وعبد الله بن شخير، ,وأبي هريرة، وابن مسعود في خلعه  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  نعليه في الصلاة وقوله: " إن جبريل أتاني فأخبرني أن فيهما قذرا " [رواه أحمد 92/3]. ولم يستأنف الصلاة. ولأدلة أخرى، منها: حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها: أن رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  صلى العداة يوما ثم جلس، فقال رجل: يا رسول الله هذه لمعة من دم في الكساء، قالت: فقبض رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  عليها مع ما يليها، وأرسلها إلي مصرورة في يد الغلام، فقال: " اغسلي هذه " [رواه أبو داود رقم (388)] ولم ينقل أنه أعاد الصلاة.
3 ـ قال الشيخ يوسف الصفتي في حاشيته على شرح العشماوية: 
ـ أحد القولين، وجوب إزالة النجاسة، والقول الآخر يقول: إن إزالة النجاسة سنة هو المعتمد كما أفاده شيخنا وغيره.
ـ وَرَدّ على التعذيب بسبب البول فقال: فما ورد من التعذيب في البول محمول بالنسبة لهذه الأمة على إبقائه بالقصبة، بحيث يبطل الوضوء، فإن الاستبراء واجب اتفاقا.
ـ وأيد القول بالسنية من غير المذهب، فقال: ربما شنّع بعض الناس على القول بالسنية وليس قاصرا على مذهبنا، فقد نقل القاضي عبد الوهاب: عن ابن عباس، وابن مسعود، وسعيد بن جبير، وغيرهم.
قال ابن عباس: ليس على الثوب جنابة، وقال سعيد بن جبير، لما سئل عن الوجوب: اتل علي قرآنا.
ـ وَرَدّ على الاستدلال بالآية الكريمة، فقال: وأما " وثيابك فطهر " فهو التطهير المعنوي من الرذائل، فإن هذه الآية نزلت قبل مشروعية الصلاة. 
ـ وقال أحمد بن المُعدِّل: لو أن رجلين صلى أحدهما بالنجاسة عمدا في الوقت، وتعمد الثاني تأخير الصلاة حتى خرج الوقت، لم يستويا عند مسلم. 
ـ وقال أيضا: ورد في الحديث أن المشركين وضعوا السلى الذي هو المشيمة، على ظهر النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  وهو يصلي، ولم يقطع الصلاة، فهذا يؤيد القول بالسنية.
ـ ثم ختم كلامه بقوله: والحاصل: أن المعتمد أن إزالة النجاسة سنة، فمن صلى بالنجاسة عامدا قادرا على إزالتها فصلاته صحيحة، ولا حرمة عليه، ولا يجب عليه الإعادة، نعم يستحب له الإعادة ما دام الوقت باقيا، قال:
(أفاده الشيخ في تقريره على الخرشي، وقرره شيخنا المرة بعد المرة، الكرة بعد الكرة، وهو سعة في الدين، ودين الله يسر. انتهى).
قال صاحب الفواكه الدواني على رسالة ابن أبي زيد القيرواني: وهذا القول شهره ابن رشد لأنه قول ابن القاسم، ورواه مالك، ولفظه: رفع النجاسات من الثياب والأبدان سنة لا فريضة، لكن نقل عن ابن رشد قوله: وعليه فمن صلى بثوب نجس أعاد في الوقت ولو عمدا، ورد القرطبي، بأنه لم يذكر عن أحد القول بالإعادة أبدا على القول بالسنية.
ونرجع إلى القول بالوجوب لنرى قول صاحب الفواكه، وهذا القول ـ يعني القول بالوجوب ـ ظاهر المدونة، وصدر به خليل، وصرح غير واحد بشمهوريته، واقتصر عليه ابن القصار .. إلخ. 
ـ فأنت ترى أن كلا القولين شُهِرا في المذهب، ولكل دليله، وفي هذا سعة في الدين كما ذكر الصفتي، ولكن الاحتياط في العبادات ألزم، أن يُحتَفظ بهذا القول لمن استلزم، والله سبحانه وتعالى أعلم. انتهى.
المصدر: الفقه المالكي في ثوبه الجديد 
الجزء الأول 
تأليف الدكتور محمد بشير القفة.

----------


## مجدي فياض

أخي الفاضل أبو هارون
بارك الله فيك
محل النقاش مع القائلين بوجوب إزالة النجاسة في الصلاة هل يتعدى ذلك لغير الصلاة أيضا أم في الصلاة فقط ؟؟

وبالنتظار المشاركات للوصول إلى ما يرضي الله عز وجل

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> أخي الفاضل :
> اسمح لي أخي الفاضل أن أناقشك مناقشة هادئة هادفة بغض النظر عن الراجح في هذه المسئلة :
> 
> 1- قولك أخي الفاضل : " الظاهر من الخطاب أنه للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولا يقال إن الخطاب للنبي خطاب لأمته؛ لأن السياق كله خطاب للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فيحتاج في تخصيص هذا الجزء فقط إلى دليل" 
> كلام صحيح جدا في نظري ويؤيد قولك هذا أن سورتي المزمل والمدثر من أوائل السور التي نزلت والخطاب فيهما متعرض لشخص النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وحده لأنه أمر بقيام الليل والإنذار إلى آخر الأوامر 
> 
> فعلى هذا هل ترى أخي الفاضل أنه لا يصح الاستدلال بهذه الآية البتة على وجوب تطهير الثياب لمن عداه من المؤمنين لكون الآيات والسياق خاص بالنبي أم يقال أن العلة هنا هو تطهير بدن المصلي فيعم المؤمنين كلهم أيضا ؟؟


وفقك الله يا أخي الكريم، ليس مرادي ذلك، وإنما مرادي معارضة من يستدل بظاهر الآية، فإن ظاهرها ما قلتُه، فإما أن يقول به وإما أن يرجع لقول جماهير العلماء.
أما أن يقول بالظاهر في موضع ويتركه في موضع، فهذا تلاعب.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> 2- قولك أخي الفاضل : " ظاهر اللفظ وجوب التطهير مطلقا، ولا يشترط في ذلك أن يكون فيها نجاسة، فلم يقل: (طهر ثيابك إذا أصابتها نجاسة)، فيلزم من يقول بالظاهر أن يوجب تطهير الثياب مطلقا، سواء أصابتها نجاسة، أو أصابها تراب، أو أصابها غبار، " 
> لا أسلم لك بهذا الظاهر لأن عرف الشرع هو التطهير من النجاسة والأولى حمل الكلام على معهود الشرع وعرفه كما أنه هل يقال لغة لمن أزال التراب عن ثوبه أو أزال طعاما علق بثوبه أنه يقال طهر ثوبه - أنا أسأل فقط - ؟!


أما أن ذلك يقال لغة، فالذي أعرفه أنه يقال بلا نزاع؛ قال تعالى: {طهرا بيتي} ومعلوم أن تطهير المسجد لا يقتصر على إزالة النجاسة، فقد كان على عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من يقم المسجد.
وبهذا يعلم الجواب أيضا عن عرف الشارع.
ثم إن الاستدلال بعرف الشارع يتعارض مع الاستدلال بالظاهر؛ لأن قولنا (الظاهر) معناه أننا وقفنا مع ظاهر اللفظ لعدم علمنا القطعي بالمراد؛ لأننا لو علمنا عرف الشارع لوجب علينا الأخذ به سواء كان هو الظاهر أو لا.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> 3- قولك أخي الفاضل: " سياق الكلام يدل على أن المراد التطهر للصلاة؛ لأنه قد سبق ذلك بقوله {وربك فكبر} ومن المعلوم أن التكبير لا يجب إلا في الصلاة، " 
> كيف ذلك ؟؟ هل تكبير الله وتعظيمه لا يكون إلا في الصلاة ؟؟ قال الله تعالى : " ولتكبروا الله على ما هداكم " وقال تعالى " وكبره تكبيرا " وهل المراد تكبيرة الإحرام أم تكبيرات الانتقال ؟؟ 
> وقولك : "فيلزم من يوجب التطهر مطلقا أن يوجب التكبير مطلقا،  " لا يلزم هذا لأن الأمر المطلق لا يقتضي التكرار فإن قلت فلم تكرر تطهير الثياب أقول لك أنا لم أكرر تطهير الثياب بل أطهرها مرة واحدة لأن الأمر المطلق لا يقتضي التكرار لكن كلما وجدت نجاسة أمرت بتطهيرها مرة واحدة - سواء قلنا ذلك واجب مطلقا أم للصلاة فقط-


وفقك الله يا أخي الكريم
- أولا: أنا لم أقل إن التكبير لا يكون إلا في الصلاة، وإنما الكلام عن الوجوب.
- ثانيا: ليس الكلام على اقتضاء التكرار، وإنما الكلام على الإطلاق، فإطلاق التطهير في كل موضع يصلح فيه التطهير، وإطلاق التكبير في كل موضع يصلح فيه التكبير، فإن قال بالأول لزمه القول بالثاني.
- ثالثا: قولك ( كلما وجدت نجاسة طهرتها ) هذا إن سلمنا أن الأمر ( فطهر ) مقصور على النجاسة، وفيه النقاش، فإن جاز لك أن تقصر النص على النجاسة جاز لغيرك أن يقصرها على العبادة، وإلا ففرق بينهما.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> 4- نعم أخي الفاضل الآية مختلف في تفسيرها وهذا الكلام طبعا مبني على أن المراد التطهر من النجاسة الحسية وهو الظاهر ولقوله تعالى قبل ذلك " والرجز فاهجر " وإلا لكان تكرارا وإن كان هناك من أهل التفسير من حملها على التطهير من الذنوب والآثام


وفقك الله، هذا قول أكثر السلف، فلا يصح الاحتجاج بنص مخالف لفهم أكثر السلف.
ولا نسلم أن فيها تكرارًا؛ لأن قوله (والرجز فاهجر) معناه هجر الأصنام، فلا تكرار.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> 5- قولك أخي الفاضل : وأما حديث الاستنزاه من البول فظاهره وعيد شديد جدا، فإذا قلنا إن هذا الوعيد شامل لحالة الصلاة وغير حالة الصلاة فقد خالفنا الإجماع؛  " 
> هذا استدلال بمحل النزاع فالمخالف لا يسلم بأنه هناك إجماع في المسئلة حتى تلزمه بمخالفته للإجماع - بغض النظر هل ثبت الإجماع حقا في هذه المسئلة أم لم يثبت لرواية أبي حنيفة التي نقلها الشوكاني - وبغض النظر ما الراجح في هذه المسئلة


ليس استدلالا بمحل النزاع يا أخي الكريم، فأنا أتكلم عن التفاوت بين حالة الصلاة وخارج الصلاة، فحتى لو قلنا بوجوب إزالة النجاسة مطلقا، فلا شك أن حرمة ملابسة النجاسة عند الصلاة أعظم بكثير من حرمة ملابستها خارج الصلاة.
فإذا كان الاستدلال بهذا النص يسوي بينهما علم أنه استدلال باطل.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> 6- قولك أن ما يدل على أنه هناك نصوص خلاف هذا الظاهر هو : "من ذلك خلع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نعله في الصلاة."
> أقول لك أخي الفاضل سياق الحديث يأبى هذا الاستدلال تماما لأن النبي لم يكن يعلم أنه كانت نجاسة حتى أخبره جبريل فلا حجة في ذلك


وفقك الله، لا يلزم أنه لم يكن يعلم، فيحتمل أنه كان يعلم ثم نسي، كما نسي أنه كان جنبا في الصلاة.
ولو كان هذا الحكم يقتصر على من لا يعلم فقط لبينه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.
فمن أراد أن يأخذ في الآية بالظاهر، فليقل في هذا الحديث بالإطلاق في جميع الأحوال.
فإن قصر هذا الحديث على النسيان فقط فليقصر الآية على الصلاة فقط.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> 7- قولك أخي الفاضل : ومن ذلك قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( إذا جاء أحدكم المسجد فليقلب نعله ... ) فعلق إزالة النجسة بالمجيء إلى المسجد، ولو كان واجبا مطلقا لوجب قبل ذلك "
> أقول هذا ورد في نفس حديث خلع النبي لنعليه بعد إتمامه للصلاة وأنكر عى الصحابة خلع نعالهم وأقول هذا الاستدلال يصلح بأن يقال لا يجب التحري لإزالة النجاسة إلا عند الصلاة وهو استدلال قوي بلا شك لكن ليس فيه أنه لو علم أنه هناك نجاسة قبل الصلاة أنه لا يلزمه إزالتها ففرق بين الاستدلالين


نعم كلامك محتمل، ولكنه خلاف الظاهر، فمن أراد الاحتجاج بظاهر الآية فليحتج بظاهر هذا الحديث.

----------


## مجدي فياض

جزاكم الله خيرا أخي الفاضل 
لنكمل المناقشة بصدر رحب
1- بغض النظر عن مسئلة إزالة النجاسة هل هي مطلقة أم مقيدة بالصلاة لقد أعجبني كلامك - وإن كان عن طريق المعارضة- أن ظاهر الآيات والسياق أنه خاص بالنبي كما في سورة المزمل فهل ترى ذلك الحكم يتعدى غيره أم لا ؟؟ - يشبه مسئلة خطاب الله لأزواج النبي في سورة الأحزاب فقد يستدل بوجوب قرار المرأة في بيتها فيقال له السياق جاء لأزواج النبي خاصة بدليل مضاعفة العذاب عند إتيان الفاحشة فلا يصح الاستدلال به على وجوب القرار لجميع النساء- عموما كما قلت لك معارضة في محلها لكن هل ترى يتعدى لغير النبي في هذه الجزئية الخاصة - تطهير الثياب - أم لا ؟؟ وإن قيل بالتعدي فلماذا في هذه الجزئية خاصة
2- من قال أن إزالة القمامة من المسجد يسمى تطهير ؟؟ ومعلوم الخلاف الوارد في ما هو المراد بقوله تعالى " طهرا بيتي " 
3- أنا معك تماما أنه لو قلنا بوجوب إزالة النجاسة مطلقا، فلا شك أن حرمة ملابسة النجاسة عند الصلاة أعظم بكثير من حرمة ملابستها خارج الصلاة.
4- قولك أخي الفاضل على حديث النعلين : "لا يلزم أنه لم يكن يعلم، فيحتمل أنه كان يعلم ثم نسي، كما نسي أنه كان جنبا في الصلاة " لو راجعت الحديث لو وجدت أن السياق يأبى ذلك الفهم وحتى لو فرضنا أنه يحتمل أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم علم ثم نسي ويحتمل أنه لم يكن يعلم لم تكن فيه حجة لي ولا لك فلا يصلح أن يكون صارفا لظاهر النصوص - إن ثبت أن ظواهر النصوص تقول بما أقول به فأنا أناقش حتى الآن-
5- ظاهر حديث الذي فيه الأمر بالنظر في النعلين قبل الصلاة وكما قلت لك هو جاء في آخر حديث جبريل أن لم يتعرض إلا لوجوب النظر في النعلين قبل الصلاة ولم يتعرض من قريب ولا من بعيد  أنه لو علم عناك نجاسة في نعله أنه ينتظر حتى الصلاة فيطهرها 
6- أخي الفاضل أنا لا أجادل بل أبحث عن الراجح ولو تبين لي دليل صحيح صارف لارتحت وأرحتك ...ابتسامة
وأنا أكاد كنت مسلما أن إزالة النجاسة لا تجب إلا للصلاة لكلام الطحاوي وابن حزم - رغم أنه في قرارة نفسي أرى الظاهر خلاف قولهما - لكن كلام الشوكاني الذي تستغربه أخي الفاضل هو الذي جعلني أناقش في هذه المسئلة
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## علي الفضلي

> وفقك الله، هذا قول أكثر السلف، فلا يصح الاحتجاج بنص مخالف لفهم أكثر السلف.


أخي أبا مالك : منْ مِنَ العلماء ذكر هذه القاعدة ؟ فلو تكرمت بذكر مظانها مشكورا .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله يا شيخنا الفاضل
لست أقصد أنها قاعدة، ولكني أعني أن الذي يحتج بهذه الآية يزعم أن هذا هو ظاهر النص، وجوابي عنه أنه إذا كان أكثر السلف لا يقولون بهذا فكيف يكون هذا ظاهر النص؟

----------


## حمد

> 1- قولك أخي الفاضل : " الظاهر من الخطاب أنه للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولا يقال إن الخطاب للنبي خطاب لأمته؛ لأن السياق كله خطاب للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فيحتاج في تخصيص هذا الجزء فقط إلى دليل" 
> كلام صحيح جدا في نظري ويؤيد قولك هذا أن سورتي المزمل والمدثر من أوائل السور التي نزلت والخطاب فيهما متعرض لشخص النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وحده لأنه أمر بقيام الليل والإنذار إلى آخر الأوامر


صحيح مسلم ج1/ص513
فقالت : ألست تقرأ يا أيها المزمل ؟ قلت : بلى
قالت : فإن الله عز وجل افترض قيام الليل في أول هذه السورة فقام نبي الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم  وأصحابه حولاً وأمسك الله خاتمتها اثني عشر شهراً في السماء حتى أنزل الله في آخر هذه السورة التخفيف فصار قيام الليل تطوعاً بعد فريضة . 
انتهى النقل 
تقصد هي قول الله تعالى : ((علم أن لن تحصوه فتاب عليكم فاقرؤوا ما تيسر من القرآن)) إلى آخر الآية

----------


## مجدي فياض

لا أخي الفاضل أنا أخطأت إذن في إيرادي سورة المزمل مع سورة المدثر إن صح الأثر الذي قلته أخي الفاضل
فلا يكون الكلام إلا بسورة المدثر فقط

وهذا الكلام الذي قلته إنما هو استشهادا واستئناسا حول مسئلة الخصوصية وإلا فسورة المدثر واضحة تماما أنها لشخص التبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقط فهل يتعدى لغيره في نقطة تطهير الثياب خاصة أ م لا ؟؟ ولماذا ؟

----------


## حمد

بعض أهل العلم يستدلون بشمولية حكم قيام الليل في أول سورة المزمل : على أنّ خطاب الله لنبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم = خطابٌ للأمة ما لم يقم على اختصاصه دليل .

نعم ، أنا معك أنّ الوجوب في حق رسول الله آكد ؛ كما يدل توجيه الأمر له .
لكنّ خطاب الله له خطاب للأمة أيضاً . (تراجَع كتب الأصول)
والمسألة خلافية .

----------


## مجدي فياض

أخي الفاضل حمد 

لعلنا لا نتفرع لمسئلة قيام الليل - مع أني أنا الذي ابتدأت ذكرها حتى لا يتشعب الموضوع  !!- 

أما قولك خطاب النبي خطاب لأمته فهي مسئلة خلافية كما ذكرت أخي الفاضل لكن سياق آيات المدثر وهي من أوائل ما أنزل من السور متعلق بالبعثة النبوية والواجبات المتعلقة بشخص النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كرسول ونبي 

عموما ليت أحد من الإخوة الفضلاء إن كان عنده صارف لهذه النصوص التي قد يقال أن الظاهر منها تفيد وجوب التطهير الثياب مطلقا فليتحفنا به

وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو اليسع الأثري

وفك الله اخواني و مشايخنا فقد استفدتُ و انشرحت نفسي من هذه النقول و الشروح 


عــــَّلمكم الله ما ينفعكم و نفعكم بما علمــكم و زادكم علما و ورعا و تقا و أدبا مع السابقين 

احبكم في الله

----------

